# Earning profit by solving your cube



## kocsenc (Jun 5, 2012)

Most of us cube for fun. But don't really get any monetary profit unless you are part of high end competitions. I recently went on a trip and as usual took my GuHong to practice. I average at sub 40 and someone on the plane was asking me how fast i could do it. (I'll take this time to say it makes me laugh so hard when people say they've only solved 2 - 5 faces of the cube. It makes me not take them seriously :fp ). 

Anyway, so I said I could guarantee him under a minute. The Tall rich dude said if he wanted to bet actual cash. 
I acted as if I was insecure about my timing and said "ok, 20 bucks". :tu
So he made his hot girlfriend scramble it. And handed it to me. And i finished at about 30 seconds, His timing. Besides earning 20 bucks, I caught the attention of a small radius of people around me inside the plane, which is pretty awesome. :tu
Additionally I just realized that this infamous puzzle is pretty much considered a challenge to most people and those people usually categorize us (cubers) as abnormally smart. 

Having this thrill I went to a Swatch store. My dad was holding my cube when the manager asked my dad if he could solve it. After they negotiated, the manager scrambled the cube gave it to me and again, solved it in about 30 seconds. After a brief applause I courageously said, "OK, so what does this mean, do I get a free watch?". He replied with a chuckle and then intimidated by my skill (which we all know isn't as great as sub 20's of sub 15's) he granted me a 10% off any purchase. 

So for all you cubers out there, many who are better than me, take this skill to the world and If you have the guts, squeeze some money of of it, or just do it to have fun. I always see myself attracting tons of attention when I have my cube!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 5, 2012)

I love this!

Not quite in the same league, but having a cube handy has won me drinks in pubs before. But that's about it! I also used to practice blindsolving on the train down to London from the Midlands ( ~1/1.5hrs which is a regular journey for me) until I had people looking over and coming over to talk to me about it. BLD always seems to impress people! 

Plus, if you end up BLD solving in front of people on noisy trains you actually find your memory, concentration and accuracy increases because of DNFphobia.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 5, 2012)

I have yet to make money from cubing. I just don't know how to ask someone to bet on it in a way which would make them say yes...

I have actually caught a crowd before on a bus stop, but me being shy and all just talked about it and didn't ask anyone to place bets or do anything money related.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 5, 2012)

Drunk people?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 5, 2012)

Dark imo, but maybe i'll give it a go soon just because of my love of moneys- OP, you've inspired me.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 5, 2012)

You mean the kind of drunk people that will just snatch it out your hand and smash it on the floor?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 5, 2012)

^that too i was thinking. I tend to try to stay away from drunk people for that reason. Also I think exploiting a drunk person isn't quite right either.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 5, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Drunk people?



And then get your fingers broken for hustling....

Or you end up like Munson 


[video=youtube_share;yV0hh1JdfuM]http://youtu.be/yV0hh1JdfuM[/video]


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 5, 2012)

what else are drunk people for?


----------



## applemobile (Jun 5, 2012)

Drunk people are far too unpredictable. I also think that 'sharking' isnt a legit way to make money. People never like loosing money, and when they see you easily solve the cube they will feel like they have been done. Unfortunately the world is full of unpleasant people.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know that this would work! I've had many ppl ask for a demo, but no one has actually bet me because they know that If I'm willing to wager 20$ that I can solve it in less then 1 minute, they generally believe that i can. No one would take that bet except rich people, who have more money then brains anyway! lol

If there were a way to trap recent lottery winners into betting large amounts of money I could quit my job and solve full time. lol


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 5, 2012)

When I was in high school people would place bets for me. Then one day a teacher said they would give me $100 if I could do it in under 20 seconds (he overhead that I had trouble getting sub 20 consistently at the time.) I ended up getting a 21 second solve so I will never know if he would seriously have given me the money but he did in fact have it.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 5, 2012)

Who said anything about exploitation? The only two occasions I have "profited" in any way is when someone actually sees me do it, and offers me something to show them again. I'd accept that offer every single time.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm tempted to go get a return plane ticket someplace, in a Hope that I can earn $20.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jun 5, 2012)

Only one time. I made $10 for solving a customer's cube while I was working as a busboy.


----------



## jla (Jun 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks it's strange that cubing doesn't have "real" sponsorships like ie. skateboarding?


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 5, 2012)

jla said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's strange that cubing doesn't have "real" sponsorships like ie. skateboarding?



Skateboarding is really popular compared to cubing.


----------



## jla (Jun 5, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> Skateboarding is really popular compared to cubing.



Yes, of course. But I still think that some "cube companies" might earn from sponsoring fast people.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 5, 2012)

jla said:


> Yes, of course. But I still think that some "cube companies" might earn from sponsoring fast people.



oh maybe, I don't really know much about how it works but I definitely think we might see it in the future.


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 5, 2012)

I solve a ton at school, and all my teachers don't believe me. I kind of take advantage, and ask them whether they would like to bet on if I can solve it.
Made 15 bucks, a few chocolate bars and a drawing which was really good 0.o
But nyeah, it's not really taking advantage of someone. I can do it easily, and I know this, but it's all their decision to bet on it.


----------



## kocsenc (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, now imagine if Munson had a rubik's cube. GG


----------



## Ollie (Jun 5, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> And then get your fingers broken for hustling....
> 
> Or you end up like Munson
> 
> ...



This made my day!


----------



## Hershey (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe one day cubing will be a sport you can earn money off of, like chess or gaming. Just to be pessimistic, it's all just a pipe dream (always wanted to use that phrase).


----------



## kocsenc (Jun 5, 2012)

I see many people making little bits here and there. And true its not as popular as skateboarding, but no one said it couldn't be either. 

How did skateboarding get really popular? people just started spreading it, more people did it, entrepreneurs saw this growth and started to make it a business and bam, sponsors. That is what I think all of us as cubers should do. Spread this. Open a club on high school (get to put that on college apps), start a club in College (my plan for next year).

Once with my band trip 2 years ago in high school, I took my old Rubik's brand with lube and everything, and i started teaching two people, and then they taught 2 more each, and before you know it (i still have the reciepts from that toy store. Location: Montreal) we cumulatively spent 502.74 US Dollars on Rubik's cubes, because everybody wanted one to learn. And in the shop, I remember, the clerk told us that after buying so many, if I could solve this 3D puzzle, he would give us a Rubik's Professor for free, which he did!! :tu

After we (the band group) came back to school, it spread out even more and more people were buying them, and there was what I like to call a "RUBIKS FEVER".


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think we should spread cubing that far. A part of me says publicity may not be a good thing...

But the other says it's great 
Yesterday when I went to a local shop I saw lots of rubik's cubes being sold (they were scrambled rubik's brands). I was tempted to bet to the shop keeper a cube that I could sub-20 it at least. Dunno why I didn't tbh. Next time when I see an opportunity I'll grab it..


----------



## Owen (Jun 5, 2012)

1. Buy Ghost Hands for $5 each.
2. Sell them to non-cubers or learning cubers for $20 as "Pro cubes"


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

I haven't actually earned a profit, but a waiter at a Hard Rock Cafe bet me a sundae and a cashier at a cheap sub-stand at the YCDTRC competition bet me a sub. I won both


----------



## thepuzledsolver (Jun 5, 2012)

*WOW!!!*

That is so funny!! I need to do this. To bad my whole school cubes.
Once I got 2 Lan Lan 2x2x2's and sold them with a huge profit.
And I sold my stickerless Guhong for $30.


----------



## Julian (Jun 5, 2012)

thepuzledsolver said:


> To bad my whole school cubes.


Reading this pains my heart.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 6, 2012)

Julian said:


> Reading this pains my heart.



Is it because of the bad grammer (see what i did their(I did it again)) or just because of his feelings towards many cubers


----------



## jla (Jun 6, 2012)

All cubers should start some sort of campaign to get cubing exposed to the community, make them understand that it's not that hard and that it's a lot of fun. Since it's 2:25 AM, I'm not really in the mood to brainstorm at the moment. Do anyone of you have any ideas??

EDIT: 200th post


----------



## uvafan (Jun 6, 2012)

jla said:


> All cubers should start some sort of campaign to get cubing exposed to the community, make them understand that it's not that hard and that it's a lot of fun. Since it's 2:25 AM, I'm not really in the mood to brainstorm at the moment. Do anyone of you have any ideas??
> 
> EDIT: 200th post



I'm not exactly the most creative person ever, but maybe launching a video campaign to get people interested in cubing? We could show not only some of the best cubers, but some people in it just for fun and emphasize how its a lot of fun and it's not that hard.


----------



## Julian (Jun 6, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> Is it because of the bad grammer (see what i did their(I did it again)) or just because of his feelings towards many cubers


Because there aren't any speedcubers in my school besides me.


----------



## evogler (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been offered a soda, a muffin, a bottle of water... I keep meaning to figure out how to win free drinks. I think it's more normal to bet at bars, and buying someone a beer is more fun than just handing over cash. 
Sometimes I practice solving slowly, for hustling type purposes. I find it hard to go more than about 50% slower than normal, though.


----------



## storebought (Jun 6, 2012)

i have gotten to date:

two free meals ( fast food restaurants)

4 free soft drinks

and free popcorn at a movie theater

just solve it inconspicuously but still make sure they can see it. Do the sexy move a couple times and solve it once or twice, bring bigger cubes to really impress people
just my strategy, you should try it!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 6, 2012)

I think that getting stuff for being able to cube and making cubing more well-known are goals that work against each other... the more people know about cubing and how reasonable it is to learn to solve a cube, the less people will find it impressive. That is, unless you're pretty good AND they understand how much dedication it takes above and beyond just memorizing some algs. I don't see anyone impressing a stranger enough to have them give you money if everyone knows, say, that there are youtube tutorials.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 6, 2012)

I was solving a 4x4 on campus and some group walked by and I heard "I'd bet him $20 that he can't fix that ****"
So I said "Okay, watch"
She only gave me 5, but I'm not gonna complain.

Also my friend wanted me to go around the mall with him and bet people that I can solve a cube in a certain amount of time (I did 30 seconds, to be safe, averaged 15-16 at the time). Ended up getting enough money to get myself Chick-Fil-A, a hug, and some girl's number. I never got huge amounts of money from a single person (IIRC no one bet over 3 or 4 dollars), but I do feel kinda bad about betting people...


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 6, 2012)

If you want to exploit a drunk person for there money, you have to find a drunk guy that isn't the aggressive drunk guy. But more so the doesn't stop talking type.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 6, 2012)

While I don't think there is anything fundamentally wrong with profiting from a skill... I do feel like there is something crass about asking people for money/discounts if you can solve a cube.
Busking seems fine, but some of the things described here just make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 6, 2012)

Godmil said:


> While I don't think there is anything fundamentally wrong with profiting from a skill... I do feel like there is something crass about asking people for money/discounts if you can solve a cube.
> Busking seems fine, but some of the things described here just make me uncomfortable.



Very well put!

Just solve and be happy to accept the occasional offering of a bet or some free stuff.
Don't go asking for it...

What if everybody who has a specific skill starts walking up to random people asking to bet if they can / cannot perform it?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 6, 2012)

Julian said:


> Because there aren't any speedcubers in my school besides me.



Well, then you should get your school interested in cubing 

I added six people to my club by just cubing in school ;3


----------



## TomWood (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't know if its that wrong to win a few dollars with the cube, I've made probably 50ish off of various family members 10 bucks at a time. Most people are more than happy to part with ten dollars to see you do it regardless of whether they think you can do it or not.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 7, 2012)

If you wanna get risky, try getting a bet of $10 for solving the cube blindfolded :O


----------



## Ralinda4 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> If you wanna get risky, try getting a bet of $10 for solving the cube blindfolded :O



And watch as they accuse you of cheating when you do the memorisation.


----------



## kocsenc (Jun 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I think that getting stuff for being able to cube and making cubing more well-known are goals that work against each other... the more people know about cubing and how reasonable it is to learn to solve a cube, the less people will find it impressive. That is, unless you're pretty good AND they understand how much dedication it takes above and beyond just memorizing some algs. I don't see anyone impressing a stranger enough to have them give you money if everyone knows, say, that there are youtube tutorials.




Yea but even if people do know how to solve it, its like saying everyone can ride a bike, but watching a pro biker is still impressive. Because to become a sub 20 or even a sub 30 speed cuber is impressive to my friends that know how to do it. 

One thing is speed cubing, the other is just knowing cubing.



Cubenovice said:


> Very well put!
> 
> Just solve and be happy to accept the occasional offering of a bet or some free stuff.
> Don't go asking for it...
> ...



Yea this is what I mean, not asking people to give you money, just ocassionally knowing that people can and will be able and to be ACCEPTING of the profit, not to be profit hungry.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 7, 2012)

Then take that 'profit' and minus the amount you have spent on cubes and stickers.


----------



## kocsenc (Jun 7, 2012)

Good point. 

How much do you think you guys have spent cubing. Because i just bought ultimate guhong and ultimate zhanchi, and that cost a Diablo III game right there (roughly 60$) plus all the other puzzles i have


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 7, 2012)

kocsenc said:


> Good point.
> 
> How much do you think you guys have spent cubing. Because i just bought ultimate guhong and ultimate zhanchi, and that cost a Diablo III game right there (roughly 60$) plus all the other puzzles i have



I've spent probably ~$250 on cubes, stickers, lube etc, but the value of all my cubes is probably $350-$450 because I get cubes for my birthday, xmas, etc.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jun 7, 2012)

Some kid at school bet me $30 bucks I couldn't solve a 3x3 in gym. Solved it. He'd bring the money next day. Next day, he brings $40 bucks and bets me $10 I can't solve the 2x2. Made $40 that day.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 7, 2012)

>Got a free sub at Subway.
>Free movie ticket
>Here's my favorite: Once, as a joke, I put out a hat on a chair like street performers do, and started to cube. And then after like 20 minutes a mediumish crowd (~15 people) showed up and a few put in money. Gave me enough to get some Lubix :3


----------



## Owen (Jun 8, 2012)

Admit it, it wasn't _really_ a joke.


----------



## Bob (Jun 8, 2012)

I made $1500 by performing at ESPN's company picnic.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2012)

My friend bet me $10 that I couldn't sub 20. He pulled his iPhone out and timed me... 18 seconds, gave me the money a few days later.

Also my friend OFFERED me $5 to teach how to solve a cube, then $20 to teach him F2l, then $50 to sub 1 minute...


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 8, 2012)

my friend got $300 by performing rubik's cube blindfolded in a local tv show...


----------



## evogler (Jun 8, 2012)

Mostly, I just like interacting with strangers. As much as I enjoy getting lost in my inner world when I cube, I also try to push myself to be more outgoing. Just doing little demonstrations when people ask is one degree of that. I think daring people to bet me or asking for free stuff in exchange for a fast solve a further. 
It's about connecting with people, not about the actual money / prizes. Except for the $1500 ESPN thing. That's just awesome.


----------



## Eazoon (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't actually sell cheap cubes to peoples for more than they are worth without at least modding or lubing them, you can get in legal trouble.


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 8, 2012)

Are there sponsers for cubing?


----------



## Kaboom (Jun 9, 2012)

cubenut99 said:


> Are there sponsers for cubing?



Go back a few pages.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 9, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> >Got a free sub at Subway.
> >Free movie ticket
> >Here's my favorite: Once, as a joke, I put out a hat on a chair like street performers do, and started to cube. And then after like 20 minutes a mediumish crowd (~15 people) showed up and a few put in money. Gave me enough to get some Lubix :3



Come on, everyone around here's gotten a free sub from Subway xD

That's a good idea. Next time I actually go a downtown I'll do that.


----------



## storebought (Jun 9, 2012)

Eazoon said:


> Don't actually sell cheap cubes to peoples for more than they are worth without at least modding or lubing them, you can get in legal trouble.



No you cannot,

If someone sells a advertises a used ford Taurus for $50 000, someone is dumb enough to pay for it so be it, there is no law saying you have to sell something for what it is actually worth...


----------



## Damien Porter (Jun 9, 2012)

cubenut99 said:


> Are there sponsers for cubing?



There is a Felix cube out there. Though it is pillowed so not actually a speed cube.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 11, 2012)

nothing much, but:
-free drink at starbucks
-free burrito at chipotle
-picture with tons of people that saw me cubing (in airplanes, buses, or just on the street once LOL)
-and a 10 dollar bet :\


----------



## kocsenc (Jun 11, 2012)

nothing much!! man, you didnt pay for any of that, think about it. thats a 6$ starbucks, burrito is about 5 bucks, total of 10 + 10 = 20. and a picture rendering you legendary to whoeve took the picture.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 11, 2012)

300 dollars for solving the cube in front of an audience  (it was split over 2 happenings, 100+200 dollars)


----------



## Eazoon (Jun 12, 2012)

storebought said:


> No you cannot,
> 
> If someone sells a advertises a used ford Taurus for $50 000, someone is dumb enough to pay for it so be it, there is no law saying you have to sell something for what it is actually worth...



Taking a patented product and calling it a pro cube and selling it for $20 without telling them its a $5 ghost hand is scamming them = illegal.


----------



## Me (Jun 12, 2012)

There are basically four stable ways to do it:
Services like updgrading/modding/selling cubes.
Winning everything at worlds every two years.
Making new puzzles from scratch or existing puzzles.
Film yourself solving them and hope the videos are good enough that you get a small following and google wants to stamp ads on them.


----------



## Meshack (Jun 12, 2012)

*$$$$$*



Bob said:


> I made $1500 by performing at ESPN's company picnic.


For real!? That's a lot. The most I've made is KSh. 200 (don't convert that to dollars).:fp


----------



## Bob (Jun 12, 2012)

Meshack said:


> For real!? That's a lot. The most I've made is KSh. 200 (don't convert that to dollars).:fp



Lol, I did spend 6 weeks in Kenya...it was back in 2004 though. I recall getting beer at the bar for only 50 KSh.


----------



## Mudkip (Jun 12, 2012)

I was cubing at a Pizza Hut, a worker saw me solving and a got a free pizza, lol.
At that time, I was solving in 2 or so minuites, lol.


----------



## Bob (Jun 12, 2012)

Mudkip said:


> I was cubing at a Pizza Hut, a worker saw me solving and a got a free pizza, lol.
> At that time, I was solving in 2 or so minuites, lol.



Oh, well if we count free food and drinks, I'm sure many of us have gotten some for cubing. I've gotten appetizers and a lot of drinks comped.


----------



## Dw42s (Jun 12, 2012)

Tommorow i have like a free block in gym because by school rules we have to stay for finals even if we dont have one in that class so imma like do 50 second solves, and pull off a 30 and win


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 13, 2012)

Not related to money, though, it helps motivating me. Once in the class waiting for the lecturer to come, I did few BLD solves and I almost got the whole class' attention, when I have a success they all claps their hand, then I've also be friend with another cuber.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 25, 2012)

i wouldnt say illegal. just immoral.


Eazoon said:


> Taking a patented product and calling it a pro cube and selling it for $20 without telling them its a $5 ghost hand is scamming them = illegal.


----------

